# New York Hunter...



## burmjohn (May 28, 2010)

Hello All,

I'm a New York Hunter... Got my first deer ever with a Bow when I was 16 (about 16 years ago!). Love bow hunting, the weather, the quietness, the first chance at a buck in the area.

I assist in running a small New York hunting chat forum @ HuntingNY.com 

Looking forward to this season, just purchased a property up in NY with my dad and brother. We have about 100 acres and plan on hunting it hard this season.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* burmjohn. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome::wav:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

